# 2 Horses killed at Newbury Race Course by Electric Shock



## Curragh (12 February 2011)

Hi,

Just watching Channel 4 racing. 2 horses have been electrocuted in the parade ring. 

Poor poor horses, what an absolute awful thing to happen.

Condolences to all connections.


----------



## dingle12 (12 February 2011)

bloody hell what happened? did you see it happen?


----------



## mypegasus (12 February 2011)

From watching Channel 4 Racing it appears they were walking around the parade ring - when one wobbled.  Another two then reared/bucked and appears they then went down.  They obviously didn't show a lot of the footage they had.

Nicky Henderson withdrew Kid Cassidy who wobbled when in the paddock before the race went off.

Such a tragedy.

RIP Fenix Two and Marching Song

Link to Racing Post

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...ollapse-and-die-in-newbury-paddock/818311/top


----------



## benson21 (12 February 2011)

looks like the meet has been abandoned.


----------



## mypegasus (12 February 2011)

The stewards have just announced that racing has been abandoned at Newbury.

As Nicky Henderson has said something peculiar happened in the parade ring when they walked on the grass and that he can see the point that racing should be abandoned.

They are at least acknowledging that there is a risk to people and horses and not carrying on regardless!


----------



## SGCR (12 February 2011)

Well Decided! RIP XX


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 February 2011)

ch 4 showing slow mo of what happened.....Sorry I find that a bit sick....couldn't stomach that!!!


----------



## mypegasus (12 February 2011)

Apparantly some of the lads are reporting that there were some slight scorch marks on the skin round the bits on some of the horses that ran in the first race. (I think it was Alice that reported that bit)

This is all so strange - you could almost imagine reading it in a Dick Francis/John Francome novel.


----------



## monkeybum13 (12 February 2011)

Merlywerly said:



			ch 4 showing slow mo of what happened.....Sorry I find that a bit sick....couldn't stomach that!!! 

Click to expand...

Seriously?

Not watching c4 but I find that terrible.


----------



## benson21 (12 February 2011)

I thought that was so not necessary for Channel 4 to repeat showing it happening again.  Shame on you channel 4!


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 February 2011)

monkeybum13 said:



			Seriously?

Not watching c4 but I find that terrible.
		
Click to expand...

I read this on the racing post link....just totally disgusting


----------



## Curragh (12 February 2011)

Merlywerly said:



			ch 4 showing slow mo of what happened.....Sorry I find that a bit sick....couldn't stomach that!!! 

Click to expand...

They just showed the horses reacting, not their actual deaths.

Glad racing has been abandoned, until the race course officials find the cause of the deaths, no one should be there!


----------



## MollyMoomin (12 February 2011)

Poor horses


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 February 2011)

Just don't understand how could they be electrocuted from ground (if that's what it was) ??

Something very bizzare happened to say the least poor horses and hope the others are all OK too...


----------



## ladyt25 (12 February 2011)

Just saw this now - I don't mind they replayed what happened as they didn't actually show the horses collapse or die or anything but they were just showing how things unfolded and how the horses reacted so dramatically. Really awful, must have ibeen horrid to see as noone would have known what was going on. They said they got electric shocks when they took the bridles off the two horses as well.

Most bizarre and those poor horses and all connections. I definitely think they have done the right thing to abandon. With not knowing what the cause is it could be 100 times worse if they continued.


----------



## perfect11s (12 February 2011)

Merlywerly said:



			Just don't understand how could they be electrocuted from ground (if that's what it was) ??

Something very bizzare happened to say the least poor horses and hope the others are all OK too...
		
Click to expand...

I would say its most likely a fault in a under ground cable or  tempoary cables to a  generator that is powering trade stands, marque etc. poor horses RIP


----------



## ladyt25 (12 February 2011)

Merlywerly said:



			Just don't understand how could they be electrocuted from ground (if that's what it was) ??

If there is a live wire/cable in contact with the ground then the current can carry through, especially if tarmac  type, metal surface and wet grass. It happened a few years ago to a poor woman hacking on a road where someone wwas doing work on electric cables. One was in contact with the road and electrocuted her horse (horrible), she suvived as had rubber soled boots on.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gillianfleming (12 February 2011)

Think they said on the C4 program that the only thing that had happened in the paddock since the last meeting was that the ground had been spiked with a machine that allows better drainage. They said the spikes can go down between 6-8 inches


----------



## Kiribati_uk (12 February 2011)

So so sad for everyone invovled, would it be possible for it to be terriost related, like animals rights because they say no work as such has been done since last meeting. I know im cynical but newbury is  a top racecourse just doesnt all add up.


----------



## jendie (12 February 2011)

How strange, poor horses. I should think there will be some hefty claims for compensation. Lucky that no people were killed.


----------



## lea840 (12 February 2011)

gillianfleming said:



			Think they said on the C4 program that the only thing that had happened in the paddock since the last meeting was that the ground had been spiked with a machine that allows better drainage. They said the spikes can go down between 6-8 inches
		
Click to expand...

Thats the probable cause then... maybe it has ruptured underground cables! 

Its very sad and the grooms are very lucky that they wern't seriously injured or killed themselves... two of them have said that their horses have suffered minor burns to their tongue and the sides of their mouths... how awful (


----------



## Ranyhyn (12 February 2011)

What a peculiar thing to happen, bet those who were lucky enough to survive are feeling very very blessed today  rip horses.


----------



## lhotse (12 February 2011)

Electricity effects four legged animals in quite a different way to humans. Because of the great ground covered, the charge is multiplied. As electricity radiates, the charge becomes less, like rings on a pond, but the four legged animal will get the charge from both the inner and outer rings, so effectively gets a double charge, whereas the human will get just the one charge. It doesn't have to be a very strong current to kill a horse, and will often be totally unnoticed by a person.

Sounds like there was an underground cable that has been damaged, leaking electricity into wet ground.


----------



## Kokopelli (12 February 2011)

Poor poor horses, sleep well 

Good idea to abandon racing and I'm glad I was watching FEI dressage at the time. 
Is it possible it could have been a malicous (sp) attack?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 February 2011)

Electric cables can be anything from 3 inches to 18 inches underground- my son is a heavy plant driver and has had many near misses!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (12 February 2011)

I doubt very much it was a malicious attack..


----------



## Goya (12 February 2011)

lhotse said:



			Electricity effects four legged animals in quite a different way to humans. Because of the great ground covered, the charge is multiplied. As electricity radiates, the charge becomes less, like rings on a pond, but the four legged animal will get the charge from both the inner and outer rings, so effectively gets a double charge, whereas the human will get just the one charge. It doesn't have to be a very strong current to kill a horse, and will often be totally unnoticed by a person.

Sounds like there was an underground cable that has been damaged, leaking electricity into wet ground.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what John Francome said after talking to an SEB person.
So sad and so scary. I just hope that Nicky Henderson's horse doesn't have a delayed reaction.


----------



## paulineh (12 February 2011)

I am sitting in the medical room (As part of the Medical Team) at Newbury Race Course and I think until  we know what really has happened we should stop speculating 


It is very upsetting for all concerned with the horses.


----------



## Ranyhyn (12 February 2011)

It's a nice sentiment Pauline but I doubt anyone will stop speculating - as is the nature with any incident, people want to know what's happened.

Thoughts to all involved.


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (12 February 2011)

poor horses (RIP).


----------



## marinitagsd (12 February 2011)

How terrible!!!!! RIP horses x


----------



## lhotse (12 February 2011)

paulineh said:



			I am sitting in the medical room (As part of the Medical Team) at Newbury Race Course and I think until  we know what really has happened we should stop speculating 


It is very upsetting for all concerned with the horses.
		
Click to expand...

It is hardly speculation to say that electric shock is the number one likely cause. It has been said by the vet in attendance that he could feel a tingling sensation upon touching one of the stricken horses. Whatever the cause of the electricity leak, and that is what has invariably caused this, it is not idle speculating to speak about the possible cause.


----------



## benson21 (12 February 2011)

maybe channel 4 shouldnt of reshown the incident 4 times then, and talked about it all afternoon, surely thats just encouraging speculation?


----------



## Kokopelli (12 February 2011)

Sorry if my comment cause any offence or upset.
I'm very sorry for all those involved


----------



## seeingdouble (12 February 2011)

RIP horses, run free x

Such a shocking event, i thoughts are to all those involved by it, sadly its now 3 horses that i have heard of in the last few weeks that have been electruted.  fingers crossed it stays at 3 and no other horses have delayed reactions if they have also been shocked.


----------



## fizzer (12 February 2011)

How sad, thoughts with all concerned.


----------



## dozzie (12 February 2011)

Terribly sad. Had it been one horse perhaps there would not be so much speculation but for two do die so suddenly it would suggest something else.

Just hope they get to the bottom of it.


----------



## muddygreymare (12 February 2011)

I saw the slow mo and i thought it was quite upsetting. RIP to both horses  Run free in heaven


----------



## B_2_B (12 February 2011)

This really upset me  It was horrible for the horses and everyone involved.

Trainer Keith Goldsworthy, who was present at the track for runners later said he had voiced his concerns about an electrical problem. "At around 1pm the lights in the grandstand were going on and off like a disco and I did report it to the stewards," he said.

This is more evidence to back up an electrical problem, i'd say that's pretty much a certainty now.


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 February 2011)

Very sad.  Thoughts to all concerned.


----------



## Chellebean (12 February 2011)

So sad!! RIP little ones, run free xx


----------



## Horses234 (14 February 2011)

It's been confirmed that it was damaged electric cables at fault, most likely caused by the spiking and conduction helped by the recent amount of rain.
Horses are more susceptible as they wear metal shoes and so on wet ground will conduct very well, some race horses only wear front shoes, these would be less susceptible to fatal injury as the current is not passed directly across the heart and may explain why some horses only had burn marks to their faces or gave their grooms a shock.

The cables should have been buried a lot deeper.
The minimum depth for laying electrics seems sketchy, 6-8" if it is in a solid metal casing or 24" if in plastic pipe or conduit. Both must be RCD protected.

Either way unless the spiker pierced the metal casing, some thing was not done correctly on installation of the underground supply. The RDC should have prevented the deaths by tripping the supply as it earthed to ground directly.

In any case a terrible tragedy. Poor horses!


----------

